# Spied: Q3 2.5 TFSI Caught Testing at Nurburgring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, outwardly this Audi Q3 might not look particularly special. Sure, it's badged and kitted as an S-line and those B7 RS 4-design wheels painted black in the centers is interesting... but were you just see a photo of this car you might not be overly interested. Take a closer look though and things change just a bit.

First, our spy photographer sources shot this particular Audi Q3 at the Nurburgring on a manufacturer test day. Second, you'll note the Audi Sport racing suit worn by the driver... a driver we don't recognize. Third, cross-drilled brakes aren't exactly an option on the Q3 from the factory. Last, those on hand shooting the photos couldn't miss the unmistakable engine note of Audi's 2.5 TSI.










Now, in truth, we know Audi's been playing with a Q3 2.5 TFSI. A blue painted version was on hand for brief testing by select European journalists who attended the Q3's launch in the European market. We published a gallery of that car (including the engine shot above) at that time. Still, this car's presence in testing makes us even more optimistic as to the production of this high-performance crossover.










So what will it be called? Q3 S? Q3 RS? Well, the blue one was simply badged Q3 TFSI, consistent with Audi's more recent non-displacement badging for A and Q models. Thus far, there's not been an S or RS version of a crossover and even the Q7 V12 TDI skipped any such nomenclature. Perhaps time will tell.

Check out more shots of the black test mule and the blue 2.5 TFSI prototype via our Q3 photo gallery linked below.

* Full Story *


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

They need to bring this thing to North America already.... :banghead:


----------



## dorianTDI (Sep 25, 2011)

wow, looking really great!


----------

